# Fire HD 8 and streaming video from Netflix



## mlm525 (Jan 7, 2010)

I recently signed up for Netflix and installed the app.  I have to re-boot the Fire every time I want to watch a video because otherwise the program just times out while trying to load.  After the re-boot it loads right up.  I have never had this issue with Amazon videos.  Can anyone offer a suggestion?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Netflix works fine for me on mine altho there was one evening I had that issue. It may be an overall connectivity speed issue where you are.


----------



## Flying Pizza Pie (Dec 19, 2016)

Speed is definitely an issue. My need to reboot when you leave a location with coverage.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

I just bought the cheap Amazon Kindle Fire $49.99 as a gift for a friend. He's in the hospital for a long time, kidney failure.

He loves Harry Bosch, and I think the series is available on Amazon or Netflix, I'm not sure.

Will he be able to stream shows on the Fire if he's not an Amazon Prime customer? Should I make it my device and log in for him, so he can see what I see? 

I have Roku on my TV's with Amazon Prime and Netflix showing. But, I've never owned a Kindle Fire before.

Thanks for your help. I hope to visit him tomorrow and expect my / his new Kindle Fire tonight. Same day delivery. Woot!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I get the Netflix time out too, not a speed issue, we have Google Fiber, but I have not found a fix yet.


----------

